
Ask HN: What are you doing for home automation? - edroche
As most developers are, I am very interested in automating as much of my life as I can, especially if it saves me money.  I have been messing with a mix of tech for home automation, but I haven&#x27;t fully committed to anything really. &quot;Smart&quot; bulbs, outlets, some thermostats, music&#x2F;sound, cameras...<p>Like the recent story[0], I would like to find some FOSS software for a hub and get some reliable hardware that doesn&#x27;t depend on a company or its servers somewhere in the cloud.<p>What have you built, bought, installed, or use in your home?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15521743
======
stargrazer
waiting for alexa to arrive for voice apps, insteon for wall socket control,
some philips hue color lights, and control via [https://home-
assistant.io/](https://home-assistant.io/) plus a couple ptz cameras behind
[https://zoneminder.com/](https://zoneminder.com/) all in lxc containers on a
small linux box.

